# Misc payment to bank account



## young_gun

Hello everyone.

Two weeks ago, I received a payment for around 300$ into my bank account and it was called "MISC PAYMENT -FEDERAL GOVT". I asked the bank, and all they can do is confirm it belongs to me. I work for the federal government, and this isn't part of my salary. I didn't receive any pay stubs or notifications. It seems a bit high/early for a GST rebate? Maybe the CRA? I've tried googling this, and nothing turns up.

Does anyone have any idea what this could be or a way for me to find out? It's a curiosity for me, and would like to know what generous department is handing out money.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion

Do you have a "My Account" setup with the CRA that you can check? 
I think it will show GST rebates as well as CRA payments.


----------



## young_gun

Hello. Thank you for the response. I was able to contact the CRA and they can confirm is isn't a GST, Income Tax return, Child Benefit, etc.

I suppose it will remain a mystery? Thanks again for the help


----------



## bgc_fan

young_gun said:


> Hello. Thank you for the response. I was able to contact the CRA and they can confirm is isn't a GST, Income Tax return, Child Benefit, etc.
> 
> I suppose it will remain a mystery? Thanks again for the help


Just a thought. You work for the federal government. Was there a claim (travel or otherwise) that you may have submitted recently? Normally these get paid out as another payment aside from your salary payment.


----------



## young_gun

Hi, thanks for the suggestion.

My travel claims get paid out as "FEDERAL PAYMENT -CANADA"

My salary gets paid out as "PAYROLL DEPOSIT -CANADA"
Tax refund is called "TAX REFUND -CANADA"

I looked into it further, and I received several other deposits called Misc Payment over the last few years. I find it odd that the bank can't tell me where the money came from besides the Government of Canada.

Thanks for the help


----------



## MrMatt

young_gun said:


> Hi, thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> My travel claims get paid out as "FEDERAL PAYMENT -CANADA"
> 
> My salary gets paid out as "PAYROLL DEPOSIT -CANADA"
> Tax refund is called "TAX REFUND -CANADA"
> 
> I looked into it further, and I received several other deposits called Misc Payment over the last few years. I find it odd that the bank can't tell me where the money came from besides the Government of Canada.
> 
> Thanks for the help


Childcare benefit at $320 for 2 kids?


----------



## nobleea

Are you part of a union at work? sometimes they negotiate one time payments as part of the latest collective agreement.


----------



## sags

My son got a cheque from the government yesterday for $236 and has no idea what it is from. No accompanying letter or anything........just a cheque.

Maybe there is a good fairy in Ottawa sprinkling cash around..............


----------



## NorthKC

July is the month when you first get your Ontario Trillium Benefit, GST Rebate, Child Benefits, Senior Homeowner's Grant based on income from 2015 Tax Return. 

Most letters are now issued via CRA account IF you have entered in your email address on the return.


----------



## NorthKC

Well, it looks like you may be part of a large group of people who have the same problem as you do.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/public-servants-too-much-pay-1.3670415


----------



## celina1227

young_gun said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Two weeks ago, I received a payment for around 300$ into my bank account and it was called "MISC PAYMENT -FEDERAL GOVT". I asked the bank, and all they can do is confirm it belongs to me. I work for the federal government, and this isn't part of my salary. I didn't receive any pay stubs or notifications. It seems a bit high/early for a GST rebate? Maybe the CRA? I've tried googling this, and nothing turns up.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea what this could be or a way for me to find out? It's a curiosity for me, and would like to know what generous department is handing out money.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


I just received one also, I realized it was for eye glasses that I submitted for. Check if you submitted for any benefits


----------



## Numbersman61

It could be the Climate Action Incentive Payment





Climate Action Incentive Payment Amounts for 2021 - Canada.ca


The Government of Canada does not keep any direct proceeds from pollution pricing. All direct proceeds are returned to the province or territory of origin in the following way:




www.canada.ca


----------



## Beaver101

^ Was the CAI Payment effective in 2016 (OP's first post)?


----------



## bgc_fan

Kind of odd to see this thread brought up from the dead considering that the OP probably isn't around now. But wasn't the CAI sent back in the federal taxes as opposed to separate payment?

Although I think @celina1227 has the right idea. Health care reimbursement when you are part of the federal government gets deposited as Misc Payment - Federal Government. Something I forgot about when I first responded.


----------

